

Google I/O 2013 - Advanced Go Concurrency Patterns - oal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDDwwePbDtw

======
mseepgood
"So the motivating example here is putting together a feed reader. Recently my
favorite feed reader disappeared. I need a new one." :D

